# I caught a swarm THIS MORNING!



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

Small bees sounds like a feral swarm. Bee careful when you hive them as you are in the Africanized-strain area. They should build comb rapidly so try some foundationless frames with a guide strip. Good luck!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations on the swarm capture! Does sound like a feral swarm with the small bees. Most of the fall swarms I've caught over the last couple of years have been about that size.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup of course they are feral. Feral bees are bees too.


----------

